# Pink Tip Anemone



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I purchased this Pink Tip Anemone last week at Big Al's. 

The first day it attached itself to a rock nicely. Later that same night 4 hours after the lights had gone off it deflated to absolutely nothing. (I've posted pictures to describe what I am talking about). 

Hopefully it is not sick as it does this at least once a day. Some people say this is a sign of concern while other say this is normal behaviour. I've read that it releases all the water inside of it as a way to cleanse itself and/or take in new fresh oxygenated water when it inflates again.

My water parameters are excellent and it's eating so I think it should be fine. I'm keeping a close eye on it.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Anemones, IME/HO are oddities that "do as they feel". Pink tips are no exception. The manner in whick it has deflated/retracted to such an extreme is quite normal. Don't be surprised if it moves to the back of the rockwork...LOL (raises and shakes fist at anemone).

HTH


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

I'm just beginning to find that out, lol. I've had to move it from the back of the rocks several times already. I was hoping my clownfish would host on it but that was a long shot.

I found this good article where it tells you which type of clownfish host on what type of anemones in the wild. At first I was planning a fish and rock only aquarium but since I got the "reef itch" I am gearing towards a reef aquarium.


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Yeah aren't they buggers...LOL! Unfortunately, clowns will not hot in pink tip _Condylatus sp._ anemones. I don't think any will. There is info on amemone-clown compatability on the net. My reference books are still in boxes.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I had good luck with a torch coral  The clownfish really seemed to enjoy that one till i killed it.. 

It had a strong sting and would leave funny white welts on the fish.. they'd come and go. 

I am happy your pink tip is okay :3

Rofl wilson.. lol


----------



## WaterWorld (May 7, 2006)

Thanks Ciddian. It's doing great!. 

Today I will be picking up a candy cane coral. I will make sure to post some pics.


----------

